
The Cybersecurity Industry Makes Millions, but Is It Keeping Us Safe? - howard941
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/43zbe9/the-cybersecurity-industry-makes-millions-but-is-it-keeping-us-safe
======
cypherg
very poorly phrased question. Without "the cyber security industry" we
wouldn't have been able to launch stuxnet or hack into NK missile systems, so
yeah, I'd say it's helping us stay safe.

